# Car won't wake up "Temporary maintenance try again later"



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

This afternoon I'm receiving a message on my app when I try to wake the car that says "Temporary Maintenance Please Try Again Later".... of course this was as I was trying to demonstrate summon to someone whom I had "sold" on a model 3.

Is this some sort of network outage? Happening on LTE and WIFI, and on 32.2.


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

Tesla.com is down impacting app.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

Nooooooooooo! I must know what my interior cabin temperature is .... right now!


----------



## b0r3dguy (Apr 9, 2016)

More information here about the Tesla site outage: https://electrek.co/2018/08/29/tesla-network-fleet-intetnet-down/


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

From Elektrek: https://electrek.co/2018/08/29/tesla-network-fleet-intetnet-down/


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Golden Gate said:


> This afternoon I'm receiving a message on my app when I try to wake the car that says "Temporary Maintenance Please Try Again Later".... of course this was as I was trying to demonstrate summon to someone whom I had "sold" on a model 3.
> 
> Is this some sort of network outage? Happening on LTE and WIFI, and on 32.2.


Yes, I have been unable to connect since I first tried at 1 pm PST. It's 2:50 pm now. At first, it just would time out, then about an hour later it said "connection error" (I think), now it says "Temporary Maintenance Please try again later". First time I've seen this.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> Yes, I have been unable to connect since I first tried at 1 pm PST. It's 2:50 pm now. At first, it just would time out, then about an hour later it said "connection error" (I think), now it says "Temporary Maintenance Please try again later". First time I've seen this.


What if they are preparing for v9? Joking ofcourse


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> What if they are preparing for v9? Joking ofcourse


looks like they are back. can access the app successfully.


----------

